# Building a Tech Table



## Footer (Jan 25, 2010)

I am going to be building 2 new tech tables for my space. One is going to be for SM/Director during the rehearsal process and the other will be for the lighting console (express 24/48) and the LD (both tables will be used during tech). I have built a few in the past using different styles. I have done tables with removable pipe legs, flip outs that sit on the row of seats ahead, and tables that hover over the seatbacks. What is your favorite design? What works well with your theatre? Did you do any modifications to your table for creature comforts? We won't be setting up an SM station. We have no cue lights or video feeds. So.... tell me what you think I should include and why....


----------



## ajb (Jan 25, 2010)

Since storage space is at a real premium for us right now, we just have a few frames in sort of a squared-off P shape built from 1x4. The leg rests on the floor in front of a row of seats, and the protruding end clamps to the top of the seat back. A pair of frames support one of our molded plastic folding tables. 

Creature comforts really depend on the people using the table and the needs of the show, so I think the most I'd worry about including would maybe be permanently attached power strips. Other than that, I think the ideal tech table is just a stable, sturdy work surface at a comfortable height that's big enough to comfortably fit your standard operators and gear. Any "creature comforts" just get plopped on top so that you can easily customize the setup for the needs of the show.

EDIT: We typically have three tables, one mid center house for lighting and sound, one the next row back for SM and projections if applicable, and one house left for me (TD). Props usually hangs out with me, and occasionally so does the scenic if they get bored and want to play computer games without the SM noticing . Mostly our directors wander about the house and rarely use the tables except to accumulate trash.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 25, 2010)

One think I like about ours is that we have a six outlet power strip permanently built in to the table top.


----------



## NickVon (Feb 3, 2010)

lamp holders, The little screw on or clamp on settings for spring arm lamps 

a lip towards the bottom (sitting side) of the table to prevent pencils and such falling off. (also accomplished with a routered groove perhaps.

Velcro strips stappled to the back to help a little bith with cable management on the back side of the table

Power strip

Clearcome Clips points...."


----------



## LightingMike (Feb 3, 2010)

What is everyone else useing? Where do you set-up? Who is all at the table? 

We use a few folding tables in the back of the house out side of the booth. We run cables out of the both for lights and coms. We have a couple power strips for gear, lamps, and laptops. We use several little lights so that each person can have their own lights and adjest them as needed, also they don't spill much light into the rest of the house. 

At the table sits, light board op, light designer, stage manager, director, music director, TD, and costume designer. 

We set out tech table up for musicals, but for most plays we just tech from the booth. If it's a musical sound is already out in the house in their mix location.


----------



## Pixie (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh if only i could get a tech table.... Presently our rehearsals end up moving into our actual space maybe a week before tech.
Rehearsal space is a dance studio. I grab a folding table and place my stuff. Director just places his script on a music stand and off we go
Actual space the Director wanders around the house. Before tech week, i sit in the house- grab a scrap piece of lauan and rest it over the chairs, run a extension cord for my computer so no one trips and that's it. Tech week i move to the back of the theatre with the LD, set up a folding table, move the lightboard down to fix cues and such... then we go up into the light booth which has ANOTHER plain small table that i place my book on.
Backstage the ASM has a "Small area"- essentially a piece of ply attached to the wall, a shelf that's too high for practicality, but is used to hold a clip light... oh and a clear com clip attached to teh wall. 

We're working on adding small things... the LD just made it so all the lights in the booth upstairs can be blue- before it was two clip lights to light the entire area- spot/board and SM...


----------



## nmccoart5 (Apr 22, 2010)

I actually build what I would refer to as a masterpiece about 6 months ago for my high school. We don't have a booth and folding tables just weren't cutting it. We pretty much went all out, spending around $250 on the entire project. We built a nice big frame out of 2x4's and 4x4's for the legs (picture a workbench). We made a whole bunch of drawers for various supplies that locked to keep the hooligans out during the day. My favorite part was we painted some cool designs on the tabletop and then sealed it off with epoxy for durability. We mounted a bunch of outlets on the tabletop and even strategically places audio jacks for a quick comp or ipod connection as well as a few dmx connections. Mounted 4 studio monitors for work music or audio monitoring. This baby sits anywhere from 6 to 10 people depending on configuration. Overall it has suited us wonderfully and its pretty impressive to look at. Next time i'm in town i'll take some pics of it [im away at college ]


----------



## shiben (Apr 23, 2010)

We recently built one that has 2 modes: 2x4 legs in the front then resting on seat backs in the back, and then it also has 4 legs for sitting on the floor. Made the entire thing out of 3/4" ply, table top out of 3/4" MDF with a black laminate coating. Oak trim around the entire thing. 8 or 10 (cant remember which) port power strip on the top, mounted permanently. 2 Littlelites also mounted on the table top. DMX splitter mounted in the front wall of the table. Can post pics if u would like.


----------



## edmedmoped (Apr 24, 2010)

Ours goes onto the seats in front and we've gaffer-taped some black towels on the bottom to make it a little more comfortable


----------



## littleowl (Apr 24, 2010)

Aaaaw, I want to make an awesome tech table. We are just using two fold-able tables for things at the high school I'm working with.


----------



## HornsOverIthaca (May 20, 2010)

I'm not the best carpenter, but I did opt to build my own tech tables. I found a friend's design that I liked and made some changes.
4'x8' was too much for us so I went for 3'x6'. I cut down one sheet of 3/4" ply to the correct table size and laminated the off cut to the back to reinforce it. I used Kee Clamps from an old set on each corner. An aluminum pipe cut to the correct length serves as a leg. Different length pipe can be used if the table is needed in another theatre. Took out the router and cleaned up the edges. I then painted them black and sealed them with several coats of polyurethane.
It's been over a year with at least 50 setups and take downs and they've held up quite nicely. The design of the table is about weight and storage. Without the legs they can store against a wall quite easily. I went with aluminum over steel for weight. I could also cut them on the chop saw as I no longer have access to a multi-cut or coldsaw.

I decided not to go with built-in power or lighting. Who knows what a person could need in a few years.


----------



## werfelb (Nov 9, 2012)

*Tech table questions*

Hi there so I'm designing tech table that have to be lightweight, easily stored, transported, assembled and work in multiple theatres. Right now the design is a table made with a 1" steel frame with a 3/4" ply lid Carriage bolted on. I'm stuck on leg design and attachment what would work best. I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## theview (Sep 22, 2015)

HornsOverIthaca said:


> I'm not the best carpenter, but I did opt to build my own tech tables. I found a friend's design that I liked and made some changes.
> 4'x8' was too much for us so I went for 3'x6'. I cut down one sheet of 3/4" ply to the correct table size and laminated the off cut to the back to reinforce it. I used Kee Clamps from an old set on each corner. An aluminum pipe cut to the correct length serves as a leg. Different length pipe can be used if the table is needed in another theatre. Took out the router and cleaned up the edges. I then painted them black and sealed them with several coats of polyurethane.
> It's been over a year with at least 50 setups and take downs and they've held up quite nicely. The design of the table is about weight and storage. Without the legs they can store against a wall quite easily. I went with aluminum over steel for weight. I could also cut them on the chop saw as I no longer have access to a multi-cut or coldsaw.
> 
> I decided not to go with built-in power or lighting. Who knows what a person could need in a few years.


Any pictures of your tech table?? I am looking to build one of my own. Thanks!


----------

